# How much kg you lifting for 1 rep



## kumar123 (Aug 22, 2008)

Just want to know what people are lifting for 1 rep??

And how much do you weigh??

THANKS

BENCH PRESS 100KG 1 X 1

DEADS 140KG 1 X 1

SQUATS 140KG 1 X 1

I'm 75 kg

_________________________________________


Mens Health Sports Nutrition Supplements


----------



## nathanlowe (Jan 8, 2008)

This is an estimate

Bench Press 60 to 65kg - Just struggle to bench press.

Squat 90kg - Last leg session i did 60kg x 20, 70kg x 12 and 80kg x 1 - The 80kg felt ok, and that was after two hard sets before.

Deadlift 110kg - I can do 100kg 3 x 5

At around 76kg bodyweight aged 16


----------



## Pritch30099 (Feb 25, 2010)

bench press 145kg

Deadlift - 235kg

Squat - 170kg

Natty 21 yr old


----------



## MXD (Jan 23, 2008)

bench 140

deadlift 220*5

squat 232.5


----------



## Guest (Aug 22, 2008)

No idea really years ago i did 190/325/333 in a contest but now just raw lifts in the gym...

Bench 180kg for 4-6 proper reps never gone any heavier as i have had shoulder problems in the past

Squat 220kg for 20 reps (every rep only parallel) ass to the floor it would be more like 6-8 reps

Deadlift really have done a lot of these as its too dangerous after my lat tear a year ago and my back is always my strongest body part but i did do 220kg for 10 or so without a belt at the end of a back work out a couple of weeks back.

1 rep does nothing for muscle growth with the exception of perhaps deadlift if the negative is very controlled.


----------



## Guest (Aug 22, 2008)

Greekgoddess said:


> I never just do one rep......it seems pointless loading all that weight on the bar for one!


 Well what kind of weights do you do reps with then?

Just have to find the statement "loading all that weight" a bit dubious i mean most women cant even bench 60kg and thats only one plate per side


----------



## dru0111 (Aug 28, 2007)

Way too much risk of injury for me to do 1 rep max's.

bench 3 x 10 - circa 80 - 90kg (pretty low due to recentish elbow and wrist ops on right arm)

squat to floor 3x10 circa 70 - 80kg (pretty poor due to knee arthroscopy 1 year ago)

Dead 3 x 10 circa 110kg.

I don't seem to be very strong to be honest.


----------



## 1_bad_man (Jul 31, 2008)

171 kg for one rep bench, 261 kg one rep dead lift, 363 kg for single rep box squat.

I weigh 126 kg at 14% body fat age 27


----------



## Guest (Aug 22, 2008)

bench - 180

squat - 220

deadlift - 200 (short arms you see....lol)


----------



## Guest (Aug 22, 2008)

bench - 65

squat - 132

deadlift -120

weigh 68kg


----------



## bigsteve1974 (Jun 4, 2008)

i never do one rep's... never have... not a good bencher at all... i use 65kg dumbells for reps but as far as bench press goes i do say 3 plates a side and i very rarely do Flat bench...

Squats always been good at squats... 4 weeks out from show squatting 245kg for 8 reps very low to floor...

shoulders again use the 60kgs dumbells for sets of 8 - 12 reps.... havent done these for a while tho...been using hammer machine latelty and some rear smith machine presses...

never Deadlifted at all.. so couldnt tell you....

Steve


----------



## Bulldog88 (Aug 23, 2008)

bench 140kg

deadlift 230kg

squat 200kg

almost 20 years old at 90kg


----------



## dru0111 (Aug 28, 2007)

Lin said:


> bench - 65
> 
> squat - 132
> 
> ...


Lin, I am now embarrassed lol


----------



## Guest (Aug 23, 2008)

dru0111 said:


> Lin, I am now embarrassed lol


Why :confused1: just because I'm a bird doesn't make you any less of a man :cool2: I just have strong legs 

Lin x


----------



## Guest (Aug 23, 2008)

Being a bodybuilder, i don't believe that 1 rep sets achieve anything for what im trying to create so i would only be able to guess as i have never really done them as i consider it more for powerlifters.

These are the heaviest lifts i do:-

Bench 140kg x 4reps

Squat 220kg x 5reps

I dont deadlift as my dayjob requires alot of lifting with my lower back and have often injured myself due to training it aswell.

Shoulder Press 120kg x 4reps

:thumb:


----------



## Beklet (May 13, 2005)

Con said:


> most women cant even bench 60kg and thats only one plate per side


Look, I'm trying, OK? I'd probably do better with a spotter lol :lol:



dru0111 said:


> Lin, I am now embarrassed lol


So am I - I'm such a weed :blush:

Bench 50kg 6 reps

Squat 80kg 5 reps

Deadlift 80kg 2 reps


----------



## wee matt (Sep 5, 2008)

dont really do 1 lift reps , these are my heaviest

bench 130kg 8 reps

squat 210kg 8 reps

deadlift 210kg 6 reps

and every now and then do leg press and pb'd friday at 530kg 4 reps

and i weigh 79 kg


----------



## morriskersh (Sep 25, 2008)

hello every body i banch press 80kg at the moment ime hopeing to move up a step soon lol could any 1 tell me how to put my pic on pl thx


----------



## MaKaVeLi (Aug 12, 2008)

160kg Bench

230kg Deadlift

210kg squat

21 years old 210lbs/95kg


----------



## ElfinTan (May 23, 2008)

Bench 67kg

Squat 110kg

DL 120kg - no straps


----------



## Tall (Aug 14, 2007)

MaKaVeLi said:


> 160kg Bench
> 
> 230kg Deadlift
> 
> ...


I mean this in the nicest possible way....

But I don't believe your squat and bench numbers.


----------



## drhighintensity (Jan 17, 2008)

****ing eck your strong arent u lin.


----------



## Guest (Sep 27, 2008)

TH&S said:


> I mean this in the nicest possible way....
> 
> But I don't believe your squat and bench numbers.


 Depends on how hes doing them doesnt it mate.

Bounced bench and a high squat then yes now a paused bench with even extension and no hip raising along with a breaking parallel and i mean hip bone not bloody hamstrings:rolleyes: would be a stretch that said there are some very strong people around.....

If those are legit numbers then you should look at entering some pling comps, they are a lot of fun:thumbup1:


----------



## MaKaVeLi (Aug 12, 2008)

TH&S said:


> I mean this in the nicest possible way....
> 
> But I don't believe your squat and bench numbers.


don't then but I actually train with 4-6 reps so my strength may be higher relative to my size


----------



## Tall (Aug 14, 2007)

Con said:


> Depends on how hes doing them doesnt it mate.
> 
> Bounced bench and a high squat then yes now a paused bench with even extension and no hip raising along with a breaking parallel and i mean hip bone not bloody hamstrings:rolleyes: would be a stretch that said there are some very strong people around.....
> 
> If those are legit numbers then you should look at entering some pling comps, they are a lot of fun:thumbup1:


Well said Corn, I'm glad you know what I mean


----------



## MaKaVeLi (Aug 12, 2008)

And no offense to mxd but his squat is heavier than mine and he's 20lbs lighter


----------



## Tall (Aug 14, 2007)

MaKaVeLi said:


> And no offense to mxd but his squat is heavier than mine and he's 20lbs lighter


Max's squat jumped up by 50kgs as a result of a knee wraps, a training switch and a couple of courses.

Heres a vid of him doing 220kg


----------



## MaKaVeLi (Aug 12, 2008)

Im not saying i didn't believe him, i'm just saying why is it not believable that i can squat 210kg


----------



## Tall (Aug 14, 2007)

MaKaVeLi said:


> Im not saying i didn't believe him, i'm just saying why is it not believable that i can squat 210kg


Ok. Can you back up your claim with a video?


----------



## MaKaVeLi (Aug 12, 2008)

TH&S said:


> Ok. Can you back up your claim with a video?


no


----------



## Tall (Aug 14, 2007)

MaKaVeLi said:


> no


Can't or won't? 

210kg without wraps is worth over 260kg with wraps and in a suit.

If you lift unequipped your squat and deadlift wouldn't be that close together if you were hitting full depth on your squat.

I know you don't lift equipped, as if you did your squat would be far in advance of your deadlift.

Additionally due to carry over, if you can squat 210kg to full depth I would expect your deadlift to be much bigger.

As I say I mean this in the nicest possible way.


----------



## MaKaVeLi (Aug 12, 2008)

I cant and wont, why dont you try lifting alone at home attempting your 1 rep max, cos I sure know im not risking injuring myself to prove something to a guy i've never even met. End of the day I know what I can lift


----------



## jw007 (Apr 12, 2007)

TH&S said:


> I mean this in the nicest possible way....
> 
> But I don't believe your squat and bench numbers.


Mate i believe him

I have a training partner who weighs about 85kg, trains hard when trains with me, but eats sh1t and is not as dedicated as should be.

DL 235Kg just last week

bench 180kg (just) 160kg easy

and squats 250kg (but proper deep 220 and 180x 4 raw)

No would not pass in a PL Comp,(but who in gym would) but suited he would easy

Plus i have vids

annoys me actually cause he could be awesome if put effort in


----------



## jw007 (Apr 12, 2007)

TH&S said:


> Can't or won't?
> 
> *210kg without wraps is worth over 260kg* with wraps and in a suit.
> 
> ...


Not if not used to them

I know PL train suited all time, can bench poss 160kg raw, but get 230 suited

I get 340+ raw squat (no would not pass)

But only get 365 suited which would pass.

Craig C squats 400kg but not much more than 300 DL

everyone different mate


----------



## Guest (Sep 28, 2008)

TH&S said:


> Well said Corn, I'm glad you know what I mean


 Oh man even competitive powerlifters talk utter **** at times about how much they can or will lift at the end of the day unless i see a video or see a contest result to back up the claim i dont pay it much mind.

Now a guys physique is not as easy to exagerate if they have a pic up:rolleyes: and i must say natural assisted whatever Maka has a very nice physique:thumbup1:

What pling fed are you going for Tall?

I competed in the IPF(a very official feeling contest not exactly fun but at least every lift was very strict) and GPC (tons of fun great music and atmosphere but some times the judges are a little lax with squat depth which ****es squaters like me off because i find unracking and balancing the hardest part not squat depth:lol i hear BPO is meant to be a mixture between even though the worlds in 06 were laughable as far as venue ext.


----------



## Guest (Sep 28, 2008)

jw007 said:


> I get 340+ raw squat (no would not pass)
> 
> But only get 365 suited which would pass.


 You need a different suit then mate because if you can raw to just above par 340kg you would get 400kg in Denim suit with some heavy duty briefs and knee wraps.


----------



## jw007 (Apr 12, 2007)

Con said:


> You need a different suit then mate because if you can raw to just above par 340kg you would get 400kg in Denim suit with some heavy duty briefs and knee wraps.


Was Nytols,

suit was fine

Im just getting used to suit squatting.

I know 400kg is there,but i just have to get technique right and learn how use suit.

I find it completely different from normal squats

No pL since 17, only started DL again Jan

But yes, i fully expect 400kg by next year:thumbup1:


----------



## Guest (Sep 28, 2008)

jw007 said:


> Was Nytols,


 I didnt know he had a squat suit, maybe he will finally get close to 300kg:lol:

I will have to keep an eye on your deadlift because if it goes over 340kg or so without straps i may have to get back training it hard, i cant have YOU deadlifting more than ME:cool2:


----------



## jw007 (Apr 12, 2007)

Con said:


> I didnt know he had a squat suit, maybe he will finally get close to 300kg:lol:
> 
> I will have to keep an eye on your deadlift because if it goes over 340kg or so without straps i may have to get back training it hard, i cant have YOU deadlifting more than ME:cool2:


Done 340(335 not sure now) only started jan:thumbup1no suit) with straps, but mate bar in gym is absolute cack (no give and fat), floor uneven, no knurling, plates sit lower than my feet due to floor rubber padding.

Reckon i got 20 more kg with decent equip.

But i dont care,want 360kg by end of shic in sh1te gym raw, which would mean 360 comp easy IMO:thumbup1:


----------



## jw007 (Apr 12, 2007)

Ps Con, you have fkin awesome DL


----------



## Guest (Sep 28, 2008)

jw007 said:


> But i dont care,want 360kg by end of shic in sh1te gym raw, which would mean 360 comp easy IMO:thumbup1:


 PMSL i like the confidence:laugh: :thumb:

It will be interesting to see how you do in some comps because you deffo have the potential to take on the best guys but putting it all together on contest day is very different to doing it in the gym (i benched 220kg in the gym yet my best in contest was 190kg, squatted around 350kg in gym but only got 325kg in contest and done many heavy pulls including 405kg from just under knee height with no straps but only ever managed 333kg in contest:cursing


----------



## Guest (Sep 28, 2008)

jw007 said:


> Ps Con, you have fkin awesome DL


 Cheers mate helps being built like an ape:lol:

I think i will deffo have to give pling a spin again some time as i always dehydrated to fvck for weighin so i never was at my full potential come contest time.


----------



## jw007 (Apr 12, 2007)

Con said:


> PMSL i like the confidence:laugh: :thumb:
> 
> It will be interesting to see how you do in some comps because you deffo have the potential to take on the best guys but putting it all together on contest day is very different to doing it in the gym (i benched 220kg in the gym yet my best in contest was 190kg, squatted around 350kg in gym but only got 325kg in contest and done many heavy pulls including 405kg from just under knee height with no straps but only ever managed 333kg in contest:cursing


Your right mate, becaues 1st one entered this year (april) failed me on my opener 320kg squat, i thought easy low enough (have vid) but passed others (including bolton) that were far worse:cursing:

benched 220kg

failed 230 cause bum lifted, Fcked off as didnt qualify so couldnt be ar5ed DL, was expecting 340 tho.

But i was nervous as fck, porky pie and nytol were great helps as was garry symes (ex world champ bawla 58kg class proper dwarf record dtill stands)

was going fck it off, but was persuaded not to, but currently if i get what capable i reckon 3rd BPC 110kg class


----------



## jw007 (Apr 12, 2007)

Con said:


> Cheers mate helps being built like an ape:lol:
> 
> I think i will deffo have to give pling a spin again some time as i always dehydrated to fvck for weighin so i never was at my full potential come contest time.


from what i gather, you would have smashed a certain other 90kg if kept up:whistling:


----------



## Guest (Sep 28, 2008)

Yeah sounds about right......it can be ridiculasly frustrating especially when you travel abroad to compete all that money and effort and then judges make decisions that are debatable at best.

At the end of the day the biggest thing is technique and this takes a long time to master i certaintly never did:whistling: but once you do i recon you will do some awesome lifts, good luck mate:cool2: :thumbup1:


----------



## eurgar (May 5, 2008)

some impressive lifts there con/jw007 what sort of training routine do you guys do, I ask because the way I have trained for the past few years is more of a bodybuilding routine (4-5 days per wk each body part once)along with rugby training.

Now i don't plan to play rugby this season am thinking of maybe doing some strongman events next year. Have changed to a 9 day split for a few wks mainly to give me more recovery time due to no AAS (2 more wks go back on cant wait lol) but quite like this split so might do it for a few wks longer then go to eod routine.

Have neglected deadlifts in the past but have included them in back routine a few wks ago got 260x2 yesterday aiming for 300x1 before xmas, bench has always been pretty good had 205x1, I changed back squats to front squats few wks ago got 160x6 last wk aiming for 180 nx wk (have done 280 for reps back squats but no power rack in gym would not like to walk back with any more weight )so i think if i concentrated more on a kind of strongman/powerlifting routine these lifts could improve a lot.(never used a suit either)

Trouble is never really seen anyone train for this, so some advice on what kind of routine to follow would be good. sorry for long post hope you get what I'm trying to ask:thumbup1:


----------



## jw007 (Apr 12, 2007)

eurgar said:


> some impressive lifts there con/jw007 what sort of training routine do you guys do, I ask because the way I have trained for the past few years is more of a bodybuilding routine (4-5 days per wk each body part once)along with rugby training.
> 
> Now i don't plan to play rugby this season am thinking of maybe doing some strongman events next year. Have changed to a 9 day split for a few wks mainly to give me more recovery time due to no AAS (2 more wks go back on cant wait lol) but quite like this split so might do it for a few wks longer then go to eod routine.
> 
> ...


Currently i train sort bodybuild\power mix

4 day split but do all heavy compounds.

Im training for size and strength at mo, but before a PL comp i will change that around to purely a power routine.

I think 5x5 is quite good for power, Do a search on here.

But strong man you need all basic compounds plus you really need access a gym with all the specailist equip they use like stones, logs farmere walk stuff.

I get away with one bdypart every 7 days heavy, prob cause im on aas, but some guys do well with every 9 days.

I like everything in a week because i always know what bodypart on what day im training.

Think BIG (the mod) has posted some really good power trining articles, serach some of his posts mate:thumbup1:

Hope helps

Ps

some good lifts there:thumb:


----------



## eurgar (May 5, 2008)

thanks m8 will have a look for some of his posts

There is a gym in Liverpool with strongman equipment there, it is a bit over an hour away from me so i am going to try get down there maybe once a month or every other wk see how i get on


----------



## JTob (Sep 28, 2008)

BENCH - 100kg

SQUAT - 120kg (never tried a 1 repper on squats(done 110kgx5)

DEADLIFT - 155kg

stats: 19, natty, 12.4st (78kg)


----------



## dansalv63 (Nov 6, 2008)

Currently at 83kg

Bench(2 reps)- 125kg

Deadlift(1 rep)- 200kg

Squat(6 reps)- 160kg

(I find leg press is a much better exercise(for myself) to use rather than squat due to the decreased compression on my spine)

Leg Press(4 reps)- 280kg

Their all gonna b going down now though, due to a recurrence of a shoulder problem, hopefully they wont suffer too much


----------



## Tiger81 (May 4, 2007)

Some seriously strong guys on here! Impressive!

Well i dont train for strength but my best is deads - 200kg, squart - 180kg, bench 120kg (**** poor at flat bench)

Im 5'11 and about 100kg.


----------



## ZAXXXXX (Oct 3, 2008)

Done 220kg dead straps & belt , 160kg squat belted , 160kg bench at a natural 83kg bw back in me mid twenties before I stopped 10 years ago . Been back training about 3 mounths and not yet back to full potential but I'm getting there.


----------



## SOUTHMAN (Sep 14, 2008)

Bench 100 x 2 raw

squat 140 x 3 ATG wide stance raw

Dead 160 x 1 (think i cudda gone heavier but deads scare me) raw

90kilo body weight 20%bf


----------



## noel (Dec 30, 2005)

Bench 110kg

Deadlift 200kg

Squat 135kg

2nd 'cycle' of PL style training for me - good fun I must say - defo reckon can improve squat - bench always hard for me as have long arms and always struggled - 93kg 6ft 3


----------



## englishman78 (Sep 18, 2008)

The Squat is a strange one as when you strap your knee's you can lift much much more.


----------



## a.notherguy (Nov 17, 2008)

Have never tried one rep max - i just dont like the idea of it.

I press at 70Kg at reps of 8 - 12 depending on how i am feeling.

I deadlift no more than 60Kg but i do 20 reps of the deadlift and my grip gives up before my back

Squats are a problem for me - i dont have access to a cage or anything so i have to use the leg press machine as i cannot get a heavy enough bar above my head to justify squatting with it. I go full on the press machine.


----------



## Guest (Dec 18, 2008)

kumar123 said:


> Just want to know what people are lifting for 1 rep??
> 
> And how much do you weigh??
> 
> ...


same body stats and lifts lol

i never lift my max reps though or hardly ever, just dont trust my spotter lol


----------



## Chris1 (Jul 23, 2008)

After 8 months training I am at

Bench - 110 for 4

Squats - 110 for 5 I think

Deads - 170 for 1, again I think, havn't checked my journal back.

Thats at 6ft 4in and 106kg.

Quite unique when your bench is better than your squat, but I have no squat rack so i can't do unfortunately.


----------



## JakeJ16 (Dec 15, 2008)

I haven't tried in ages as I can't always get a spotter....

Last time I tried (about 3 months ago) I could bench about 80kg at 16 years old and 68kg is what I weighed.

I now weigh 75kg and will soon be checking


----------



## babyshins (Nov 10, 2008)

Bench 122.5kg

Squat 180kg

Deadlift 212.5


----------



## man_dem03 (Oct 1, 2008)

B - 110

S - 110

DL - 150


----------



## TOBE (Mar 9, 2008)

Bench - 100

Squat (never tried a 1 rep) guessing about - 130

Deadlift - 170

age 19 @ 80kg


----------



## siovrhyl (Sep 14, 2008)

bench 175kg

squat 235kg

deadlift 300kg

push press 140kg


----------



## 8Ball (Apr 20, 2010)

Squat: 175kg

Bench: 117.5kg

Deadlift: 192.5kg

Age: 21, Weight: 65.9kg, Height: 175.26cm


----------



## Harry Sacks (May 3, 2009)

@ 89kg BW

Squat 250kg

bench 165kg

deadlift 220kg

all equipped lifts

No steriods


----------



## KUBA2712 (Sep 13, 2007)

probably around 140 but the most i've ever done was 200 kg b4 i started cutting down 2 years ago


----------

